# AFG: The Rink is Coming Home



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Jan 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the iconic Kandahar Canadian Hockey Rink will be coming home, for display at the War Museum, and possibly at the Hockey Hall of Fame. I know many of you will have fond memories of it when seeing it again.

 

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/matthew-fisher-last-game-has-been-played-at-canadas-ball-hockey-rink-in-kandahar-and-its-headed-home


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2017)

While I never made use of it or watched the games as I'm not a hockey fan, I'm glad it's coming home.  It was a focal point of the boardwalk and something I'll always associate it with as a bit of home so far from home.


----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> While I never made use of it or watched the games as I'm not a hockey fan, I'm glad it's coming home.  It was a focal point of the boardwalk and something I'll always associate it with as a bit of home so far from home.



Hear, hear.


----------



## ballz (4 Jan 2017)

Those pieces of plywood with the flag on it are priceless... I really hope they put one in the HHoF as well, its a great way to bring thought and reflection upon the mission and the troops to an large audience that might not necessarily give it a thought.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)




----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2017)

ballz said:
			
		

> Those pieces of plywood with the flag on it are priceless... I really hope they put one in the HHoF as well, its a great way to bring thought and reflection upon the mission and the troops to an large audience that might not necessarily give it a thought.



I'm pretty sure a nicely-worded email to Don Cherry would do the trick.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2017)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/hockey-rink-from-afghanistan-to-go-on-display-at-canadian-war-museum-1.3232006

Hockey rink from Afghanistan to go on display at Canadian War Museum

Josh Dehaas, CTVNews.ca Writer @JoshDehaas

Published Saturday, January 7, 2017 10:00PM EST
Last Updated Saturday, January 7, 2017 10:09PM EST

The boards from a ball hockey rink that provided mental breaks from daily grind of the mission in Afghanistan will soon go on display at the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa.

The rink, built by Canadians on the base at Kandahar in 2006, was home to a competitive league with dozens of Canadian teams, plus some from the U.S. and Slovakia.

Capt. Travis Smyth, who served a seven-month tour in 2010, said the hockey games offered soldiers 30-minute breaks from workdays that were up to 16-hours long.

“Any time you get to do a fun activity with your peers, you kind of escape and just focus on that,” he said.

Stephen Quick, director of the Canadian War Museum, notes that hockey was also used to uplift Canadian soldiers during the First World War, Second World War and Korean War.

“Even though you’re in a battlefield and you may die the next day, there’s got to be some piece of home,” he said.

Capt. Smyth said he hopes to show his two-year-old son the Canadian-flag emblazoned boards, adding “I think that he will probably appreciate the family sacrifice.”

More than 40,000 Canadians served in Afghanistan during the 12-year mission that was launched weeks after the Sept. 11, 2001 terror attacks on the United States and ended in March 2014.

A total of 158 Canadians died in the Afghanistan mission. Approximately 2,000 others were wounded.

With a report from CTV’s Omar Sachedina


----------

